# Upper Huron 6/5



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

First Huron outing of the season last night. Got on water about 10 to 8, saw sulfurs,caddis, golden drakes, ephorons flying. Put on a march brown to approximate the drakes and took a 12" smallie (first of the year); broke a knot on my leader while unhooking it and lost the fly. Switched over to an ephoron and cast to some of the scattered rises I saw. Took four more smallmouth 10-15", missed some strikes too. 

I think I missed the bulk of the feeding action--I'd seen more frequent rises when I was getting on the river and rigging up. Next time, start dinner sooner. I was considering heading north this Thurs. and Fri., but I think instead I'll put in some more time on the Huron, like I say I will each summer.

Angler solidarity moment: when I began walking toward the river last night, I slipped (dry felt soles...) while heading down a the bank and hit the ground hard. I wasn't hurt (and even missed the poison ivy that seems to grow everywhere along that part of the river), but while I was getting up I saw a car pull off the road abruptly and stop just behind mine. A guy in waders climbed out and asked me if I was all right. Yes, just fine, I said, and thanked him for stopping.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice report and Im glad your not hurt from the fall.


----------

